# فستان زفاف لكل فتاه حالمة بأن تكون نجمة في ليلة عمرها



## ام لميس (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عزيزاتي أنا مصممه ومنفذه فساتين سهرة 
أعرض علىفتاه مقبلة على الزواج اني نفذت أول تصاميمي فستان زفاف نفذ بكل رقي فستخدم له أرقى الخامات ووضع عليه اجود انواع الكريستال الأصلي الشوارفيسكي السويسري ومقاسه لارج وجديد وليس له مثيل والله على ما أقول شهيد السكن في دبي والبيع 8000 درهم


----------



## ام لميس (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فستان زفاف لكل فتاه حالمة بأن تكون نجمة في ليلة عمرها*

أين انتم يا اعضاء 
ماتقولون ما عجبكم الموضوع 
وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم 
أنتظر ردودكم اخوتي


----------



## ام لميس (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فستان زفاف لكل فتاه حالمة بأن تكون نجمة في ليلة عمرها*

ما حد ايريد يدخل 
وييييييييييييييينكم


----------

